# Hibernate fails with kms on radeon

## bulkin

After switching to the open source driver, hibernate stopped working. The screen switches off, usb devices turn off, then after a second or two usb devices are powered on again. The system becomes completely unresposive, even the reset button does not work, only holding the power button turns the pc off.

I've tried tuxonice on kernel 3.16 and swsusp on 3.16 and 3.17. In all cases suspend to ram works perfectly. After booting with nomodeset (no kms and hence radeon driver not loaded), the system hibernates successfully, so the issue seems to be localized to kms and/or radeon modules.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

MAy I ask why you need to use / want to use the open source gpu driver?

----------

## bulkin

You mean, apart from the fact that fglrx is an abomination?  :Smile: 

With the open-source driver vdpau just works, one can finally use the up to date xorg-server and the overall experience is much more stable, while framerates are not much lower.

Also, most Unity3d-based games caused a system lock up on fglrx.

----------

## Ant P.

Can you at least SSH into the machine when it appears frozen? If that works, try manually hibernating with one of the flags in "pm-hibernate --help". (in my case, I needed --quirk-dpms-on to get suspend working right)

Oh, and how are you loading the card firmware? That might be an issue, building it into the kernel may help.

----------

## bulkin

The machine becomes completely frozen: no network response, no video signal.

I've tried all the quirks -- they don't help. Firmware is already built into kernel.

Tried some debugging approaches listed here: https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/power/basic-pm-debugging.txt

No Magic number appears in dmesg after reboot and the system freezes on the "devices" stage. The only difference between doing pm-hibernate and 

```

# echo devices > /sys/power/pm_test

# echo platform > /sys/power/disk

# echo disk > /sys/power/state

```

is that usb devices aren't powered on in the latter case.

----------

## Streetwalrus

Hi.

I use Arch Linux but I have the exact same issue as you, same results when doing the debugging stuff. I found however that booting with radeon.dpm=0 allows hibernating just fine and leaves KMS/DRM enabled, you just need to switch performance profiles by hand.

I'm keeping this as a temporary solution before I look into fixing it in the kernel module.

----------

